
New spike in Covid-19 Cases - philcrocket
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-10/second-u-s-virus-wave-emerges-after-state-reopenings
======
chaorace
I can't say I'm surprised. We all knew a second wave would be likely and that
was before states reopened early and protesters took to the streets.

The question now is whether or not states will be more squeamish this time
about rolling out lockdowns (yes, I think... I'm willing to bet several
governors will double down and eat a much larger death toll as a result). What
do lockdowns even look like when people are out and on the ground fighting
against oppression?

~~~
Trasmatta
> The question now is whether or not states will be more squeamish this time
> about rolling out lockdowns

Certain restrictions may be added and removed, but there's no way full
lockdowns will be implemented again at this point. We're going to have to rely
on masks, social distancing when possible, identifying super spreader events,
testing, and contact tracing.

